# My Piranha Eggs Are Starting To Hatch...



## wlemay (May 9, 2011)

This is the second time my piranha have laid eggs, I am wondering if I just let the fry grow in the parent tank will they make it? It is a 60 gallon tank with 3 7 inch red belly piranha. Will the parents eat the fry or help raise them. I am debating whether I should set up another tank with water and filter cartridges from the parent tank. Any advice?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bruner24/7 should be here soon, i say with you leaving them in their they could be gaurded by the parent or eaten, does ur tank have any other fishes?


----------



## wlemay (May 9, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Bruner24/7 should be here soon, i say with you leaving them in their they could be gaurded by the parent or eaten, does ur tank have any other fishes?


Just the 3 piranha and 4 snails... I am a little worried about the fry getting sucked up in the filter.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

put a foam pad around your filter intake, piranha are natural born swimmers they will be ok


----------



## wlemay (May 9, 2011)

JustJoshinYa said:


> put a foam pad around your filter intake, piranha are natural born swimmers they will be ok


so you are saying that the fry will be ok in the parent tank?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

your filter will suck them up and i have had and watched the adult ps suck up the eggs in there mouth and eat them.so i siphon them out soon as i see them.unless the foam filter on the intake is very fine it will still suck the fry through it especialy if its a bigger filter as should it be for a 60 gallon tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you want to raise them they need their own tank. An uncovered filter will get them. It will also be difficult to feed them live bbs in a 60g tank.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Info removed. I'm not worthy to give advice after 20+ years.


----------

